# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  هل تخيلت يوما ان تبني بيتك فوق احد المولات التجارية ..!!

## shams spring

*هل تخيلت يوماً ما ان تبني بيتك فوق إحدى المولات ، 

اعتقد بأن ذلك سيكون كابوس لدى كل رجل عربي وحلم كل امرأة عربية  



 المهم الصورة ليست من وحي الخيال او ( فوتوشوب ) بل حقيقة ففي احدى المدن الصينية وسعياً لاستغلال المساحات الفارغة قام احد المراكز التجارية بتحويل سطحة عديم الفائدة الى مخطط اراضي، هذا السطح اصبح يحتوي على اربع منازل متكاملة ومجهزة بكامل التجهيزات من ماء وكهرباء وفناء خاص مع مسطحات خضراء تحيط بكامل المنطقة ،، إنها فكرة تحولت الى واقع لحل مشاكل واستغلال المساحات .*

----------


## (dodo)

ولا اشييييي هه عنجد حلو كتير المول  تحتهم بسرعة بيوصلولو هههههه 
مع انو عنا مول كتير قريب عنا بس هاد احلى
يسلمو شموسة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

شموسه انتي حكيتي بالصين مو بالاردن ،، 
بس ممكن سؤال فني كيف ينزلو للارض .؟*

----------


## shams spring

*دودو هاي فكرة غريبة عمرها ما خطرت عبالي ...!! 
بس بدك الصراحه جد انها فكرة نارية ومميزة ... هدوول الصينين من كترهم بلشو يبدعو باالافكار ليحلو مشكلة اعدادهم الكبيرة ..!!*

----------


## رنوش...

من الاخر شو البيت 
يسلمو على الموضوع

----------


## shams spring

> *
> 
> شموسه انتي حكيتي بالصين مو بالاردن ،، 
> بس ممكن سؤال فني كيف ينزلو للارض .؟*


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اكيد بالاصنصيل 
يعني مستحيل ينزلو درج ... انا طابق تالت وبصيبني اكتئاب نفسي لمما تنقطع الكهربا ..!!! 

بس بدك الصراحه السكنة فوق المول متل الدخول في مغامرة .... يعني انا لو ساكنه هناك رح افلس من تاني يوم هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## shams spring

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رنوش...
					

من الاخر شو البيت 
يسلمو على الموضوع


فعلا من الاخر ...لا وفي مساحة خضراء .... يعين ممكن نزرع ونربي حيوانات كمان ...ههههههههههههههه 

100 هلا رنوش .... اهلا فيكي في منتديات الحصن منورة*

----------


## محمد العزام

موقع مميز وحلو كثير ومجنون بنفس الوقت 



يسلموا شمس

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*ع قولة نجوى :: جميل جميل جميل 
يا بنت الحلال بحس الأجانب ما بعملوا هالشغلات هاي مش ليحلوا مشاكلهم انما ليثبتوا دائما انهم قادرين على صناعة الحضارة بأي زمان وبكل الظروف .. يعني متلنا بالزبط بالزبط سبحان الله 

يسلمو كتير شمس*

----------


## &روان&

ههههههههههه والله الفكرة حلوة

----------


## shams spring

> موقع مميز وحلو كثير ومجنون بنفس الوقت 
> 
> 
> 
> يسلموا شمس


*
فعلا ما انا بحكي شغل مغامرات ... مهو فرصة تبني بيتك يا محمد فوق ارابيلا مول اقرب ع شغلك  ....ولا ييييييييييييي   نسيت انه مستغلين السطح لسباق السيارات ... راحت عليك يا محمد !!!*

----------


## shams spring

> *ع قولة نجوى :: جميل جميل جميل 
> يا بنت الحلال بحس الأجانب ما بعملوا هالشغلات هاي مش ليحلوا مشاكلهم انما ليثبتوا دائما انهم قادرين على صناعة الحضارة بأي زمان وبكل الظروف .. يعني متلنا بالزبط بالزبط سبحان الله 
> 
> يسلمو كتير شمس*


*
يعني نأدر نئول :فلة شمعة منورة ع قولة هاد الي كان جنب نجوى 
اه والله يا هددوء بعدين من وين بجيبو هالافكار ما بعرف  ...!! بتحسها افكار مريخية اوقات  ...! يعني وبالاخر بتزبط معهم لانه عندهم تخطيط صح متلنا بالزبط  بالزبط ..سبحان الله*

----------


## shams spring

> ههههههههههه والله الفكرة حلوة


*بضحك الفكرة بس نارية والله 
وعلى عكس قولة عادل امام .... واناااااا بضحاااااااااااااااااااااااااك >>> 

*

----------

